
How to Static Blog in 2020 - paule89
https://medium.com/@don_hein/hugo-tranquilpeak-gitlab-33ed2929757f
======
rurban
[https://blog.hein.ninja/2020/03/hugo-tranquilpeak-
gitlab/](https://blog.hein.ninja/2020/03/hugo-tranquilpeak-gitlab/) is the
proper URL. Avoid medium clones.

~~~
paule89
Thanks for the reply. i thought it was better to post a medium link and
created it therefore.

